# Dang!



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Dang! Caught a skunk in the live trap instead of a racoon. :evil:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It sounds like it could be a smelly situation


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the humor section? :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang +1.

I've been looking for a skunk to skin, cut up, cook, with pics for the recipe section; liven it up a bit.


----------

